# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in kuit!

## Samvq

Pijn in kuit. Dringend hulp
Mijn uitleg wat er gebeurd is 

Ik lag te slapen toen opeens bij het draaien een vreselijke kramp in mijn kuit kreeg. Ik had nog nooit zo een kramp gehad, ik kon mijn tenen naar achteren doen en de pijn ging weg maar ik bleef nog steeds last hebben. Als ik gewoon stap heb ik niks van last.
Lopen heb ik nog niet geprobeerd.
Ik heb morgen een belangerijke voetbalwedstrijd en ik hoop dat jullie mij kunnen zeggen wat het eventueel is 
Meer uitleg wil ik altijd geven.

----------


## Jasto

Veel water drinken en magnesium tabletten nemen.

----------


## maenijsten

Als sportmasseur kan ik mij bij voorgaande spreker aansluiten. Door overbelasting/gebrek aan de juiste zoutverhouding in de spier gaat deze verkrampen. Dit kan beschadigingen opleveren, vandaar dat het niet in één keer weg is. Laat je eventueel door de sportverzorger op de voetbalclub even nakijken en masseren!

----------


## gpjbruyn

Heb ik al ruim 2 jaar, regelmatig kramp in de benen, vooral s'nachts.
Ik gebruik : INHIBIN
Vrij te koop bij de apotheek € 8,50
1 pil voor slapen gaan.

----------


## guillaume

stop een tijdje met alcohol koffie suiker en vlees en inderdaad meer drinken , kruidenthee voor blaas en nieren bijv. helpt daarbij prima !!!

----------

